# We had some success - finally



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congrats, Hank! That is wonderful news about Lucy (I love her registered name, BTW) and thrilling about little Oriana!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Hank!!!!!!! good job girls!!!!!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats! What exactly do you need to get a UDX?


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Upon completion of the UD title, dogs may earn the Utility Dog Excellent (UDX) by receiving 10 passing scores in both Open B and Utility B at the same show.

Just happened to be on the AKC site trying to learn what all the acronyms were for.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hank's girls: Woo to the Hoo! Congratulations to both. Very impressive, little Oriana. UDX is beyond my imagination- I cant believe how amazing Lucy and Keeper are.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats!!! Thats awesome news!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a thrill Hank!!!
Little Oriana is growing up so fast!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congrats on a job,well done!.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a successful weekend. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW. How wonderful!!! Great job Girls and Hank too!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

SadieBodean said:


> Congrats! What exactly do you need to get a UDX?


My response would have been a good sense of humor and LOTS of entries but Dannyra's response below is the correct one. 



dannyra said:


> Upon completion of the UD title, dogs may earn the Utility Dog Excellent (UDX) by receiving 10 passing scores in both Open B and Utility B at the same show.
> 
> Just happened to be on the AKC site trying to learn what all the acronyms were for.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-congratulations, Hank! I know that those obedience titles are not easy to come by, and take a lot of work.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats Hank and way to go girls. Can read in your dad's post how proud he is of you both.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! A WONDERFUL accomplishment and one that is very difficult to achieve. You must be sooooo proud. Hey, you should be proud of yourself.

One doesn't realize just how much work goes into the training aspect of getting any working/obedience trial. Training doesn't end in the backyard but must be carried on in "unusual" conditions as you prep for a trial. As well, some days it can be discouraging as NOTHING goes right. But, at the end of the day, it is a real team accomplishment and a wonderful feeling to take home that leg(s)! 

(Nyg is ready for the Novice ring now but we won't enter till after my grandson is born - due Sept 10th - as I'm going to be staying with my daughter for 2 weeks. I did check to see if there were any local trials in the London, Ont area but none. So, Gravenhurst, here we come in October!!!!)

Congratulations AGAIN & AGAIN!!!!!:You_Rock_:appl::jamming::banana::banana::banana::banana::You_Rock_


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That is some wonderful news Hank!! Getting the UDX is not easy, you have to be dead on that day, and not everyone has those good days...even the OTCh trainers don't!  Congrats with the little one too, she is such a cutie!! =] Good luck with your future ring times! =]


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Whoo Hoo! Way to go Hank and the girls!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations both girls and trainer/dad! Good luck in the future with your young one as well!


----------

